# Tuross 7 Aug



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Weather lookin' good - will have a mid-weeker at Tuross if anyone around. Launching from Tuross road where it goes close to lake. Nissan patrol and my very patient dog.

Cheers

Dave


----------

